# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  جيـــــــــــــــــزة دراويــــــــــــــــــش

## هدوء عاصف

جوزيف صقر غني بزماناته وقال: 

الحالة تعبانة يا ليلى .. خطبة ما فيش 
انتي غنية يا ليلى واحنا دراويش!! 
انتي بوادي واحنا بوادي .. كل لحظة تبعدنا زيادة 
الارض اللي عنا بلا سجادة وانتي معودة تمشي عالريش!!! 




هاد الشي كان زمان .. بس اللي معصبني انو كمان هالأيام موجود! 
وبجوز على افخم كمان. 

اخونا بدو يتجوز بس مش اي وحدة .. بدو اياها موظفة وبتشبه ابصر مين 
وبجوز كمان بدو اياها مليونيرة وتصرف على عيلته!! 

 

ليش لأ ، ما كل شي بصير عنا احنا  :Smile:  





واختنا بدها تتجوز بس ابن مليونير او دكتور او صيدلاني 
وتكون الفراطة اللي بجيبته بتجيب سيارة (بورش)! 



 

يا عمي ما الدنيا كلها صارت مصاري وفلوس 
وراحت ايام الدراويش! 




بستغرب من الشب ومن الصبية اللي بفكروا بهالأمور سنين 
وبضيع عمرهم وبالأخير بفطروا على بصل اخضر ولبن الكيس 
هاد ان توفقوا بهيك اكله!! 


ليش التكبّر يا شباب ويا بنات والهدف بالنهاية واحد وهو الزواج والاستقرار العاطفي؟ 
التكبر عم يزيد العانسين من الجنسين 
والبنت اللي بدها الدكتور بتعنس 
والشب اللي بدو المليونيرة او شبيهة فلانه بطق عرقه وهو يتنسى وكمان بعنّس! 
 
واخيرا.. بتصفّي الشغلة يا بتاخد ابن عمها يا بوخد هو بنت عمه ويا دار ما دخلك شر! 
 

قبل ما نلوم الناس خلونا نلوم انفسنا ونعرف قدرنا منيح.. 
مالهم الناس الدراويش؟؟ عايشين ومستورين ومرتاحين اكتر من غيرهم 


 
ويسلملي رضا اللي غنى وقال: 
(من ايدك خبز وزيتون بتكفيني وحياتك.. 
ومن بكرة بيبعت الله يا حياتي بيبعت الله وبتفرج قولي ان شاء الله) 



درويشك، اليوم درويش وبكرة بيك، هاي مو عندي ولا عندك هاي عند الله 
فتزوجوا ولحقوا حالكم يا شباب وبلا (كبرة) عالفاضي.. 
 
وانتو يا أهل لا تكبّروا روسكم ولا تكبّروا روس ولادكم 
ولا تجبروهم على انجيلينا وسوبرمان 
بالنهاية الحب هو الأساس
 

على الاقل خلوهم يذكروكم بالخير  :Smile:  


 



حبيت بهالمداخلة اذكركم بمثل: 
يا ماخد القرد على ماله .. بروح المال وبضل القرد على حاله! 
وكمان مثل بقول: على قد لحافك مد رجليك .. 



الله كريم.. ولما بسكّرها من باب .. بفتحها من 100 باب.. 
خلونا كشباب منتدى انو تكون النا كلمتنا الحرة 
ونصيح بصوت واحد.. (كفى للتكبّر .. نعم لإختيارنا)

----------


## الوسادة

*ههههههههههههه حلوة هدوء كتييير*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

والله انك صادق بكل حرف 
خلص ما بدنا يكون معو سيارة اقلها بيت

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يسلمو ابن خالتي ..
هاد الموضوع ناقشنا اليوم لما جيت لعندكم بس ما توقعت انك تنزله موضوع بالمنتدى ..
جد انك رووووعة ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
يا ريت يكون هالكلام قولا وفعلا..

كمان يا براءة شو بيت هاي وحدي الله البيوت بدها شوال مصاري خففي شوي.. شو يعني لو كان مستأجر بكرة الله برزقة وبعمرلك احلى بيت.. لا تزودوها يا بنات الله كريم  :Smile: 

المهم يكون يحبك ويخلصلك وقتها بس بتكوني مبسوطة  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يا ماخد القرد على ماله .. بروح المال وبضل القرد على حاله!
 :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## غسان

_[align=center]كل بني ادم من حقه يفكر بشي معين او بمستوى (( علمي .. جمال .. دين )) معين .. ممكن يغض النظر عن شي معين يتنازل شوي ... بس دايما في حد ادني من كل شي .. يعني مش معقول مهندس يروح يتجوز اخر شي بنت راسبه توجيهي ...؟؟؟ 
الفارس الشهم على جواد ابيض .. بطلوا يفكروا فيه البنات ..  كله صار  يفكر بواقعيه  اكثر في ظل تأخر سن الزواج ووكثير اسباب غيرها .. حلو الموضوع .. وحلو الواحد يتمسك بحبه ويتزوج عن قناعه ... 

شكرا  ...[/align]_

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> يسلمو ابن خالتي ..
> هاد الموضوع ناقشنا اليوم لما جيت لعندكم بس ما توقعت انك تنزله موضوع بالمنتدى ..
> جد انك رووووعة ..


 

انتي الروعة يا روعة..

بدنا نوقف كشباب وقفة حق ونحكي بصوت عالي..

حاجة اهالينا يوقفوا بوجوهنا ويجبرونا على فلان او فلانه احنا ما بدنا غير انسان يحبنا وبس

ما بدنا مصاري السعادة مش بالمصاري السعادة لما حبيب قلبك يكون جنبك ..

الله اعلم يمكن المليونير بكرة يفلس وانتو شايفين كيف الروس الكبيرة عم تنهار واحد ورى التاني ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> _[align=center]كل بني ادم من حقه يفكر بشي معين او بمستوى (( علمي .. جمال .. دين )) معين .. ممكن يغض النظر عن شي معين يتنازل شوي ... بس دايما في حد ادني من كل شي .. يعني مش معقول مندس يروح يتجوز اخر شي بنت راسبه توجيهي ...؟؟؟ [/align]_[align=center]
> _الفارس الشهم على جواد ابيض .. بطلوا يفكروا فيه البنات .. كله صار يفكر بواقعيه اكثر في ظل تأخر سن الزواج ووكثير اسباب غيرها .. حلو الموضوع .. وحلو الواحد يتمسك بحبه ويتزوج عن قناعه ..._ 
> 
> _شكرا ..._[/align]


 


 

مرورك اكتر من رائع حبيبي غسان..

بجوز البنات ما عادوا يفكروا متل الاول.. بس بجوز يحسبوها بواقعية بعد سن الـ 25 لما البنت تحس حالها بلشت تكبر.. ووقتها الله اعلم مين يكون نصيبها .. بجوز يكون متل تفضلت شب عواطلي يوخد بنت جامعة او العكس وكله بسبب تضييع الفرص بحجة اهداف فاضية ما الها معنى..


شكرا على مرورك  :Smile:

----------


## الوسادة

:SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> 


 


ما تحزني  :Smile:

----------


## الوسادة

*لا حزنانة لأنك ما شكرتني عالمرور 
*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> *لا حزنانة لأنك ما شكرتني عالمرور*


 
 

ألف شكر الك اختي هديل والله كنت منشد بالحوار فما انتبهت ولا بتعرفيني ما بقصر مع الاعضاء الكرام ..  :Smile: 


شكرا على مرورك ونورتِ الموضوع ..

----------


## The Gentle Man

في بنات صار كل تفكيرها انه صاحبيتها شو صارلها عرس 
وبنت خالتها تجوزت ابن فلان الي معو مصاري
وبدها تستنى حتى يجيها هالعريس الفخم المنتطر
بس ما بتعرف وين نصيبها 

انا صار معي زي هيك
الله لا يورجيكو اياها
فعلا انها صدمه كبيرة
وخصوصا انها تكون من اقرب الناس الك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> في بنات صار كل تفكيرها انه صاحبيتها شو صارلها عرس 
> وبنت خالتها تجوزت ابن فلان الي معو مصاري
> وبدها تستنى حتى يجيها هالعريس الفخم المنتطر
> بس ما بتعرف وين نصيبها 
> 
> انا صار معي زي هيك
> الله لا يورجيكو اياها
> فعلا انها صدمه كبيرة
> وخصوصا انها تكون من اقرب الناس الك


 


واقع مؤلم  :Frown:  
بعمرها السعادة ما كانت بالفخامات .. مع اول مشكلة بتصير بتتمنى البنت لو ما عاشت لليوم اللي اخدت فيه هداك الشب.. والشب نفس الشي.. 
نرجع لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: اذا جائكم من ترضون دينه وخلقة (فزوجوه) 

مو (دحدلوه) !!!

----------


## The Gentle Man

اه والله انك صادق
المعظم صار يعمل هيك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

مقتطفــــــــــــــــــــات :





التعليم يساهم بارتفاع نسبة الفتيات غير المتزوجات: 

لا شك أن أهم ثاني العوامل المساهمة بإيجاد ظاهرة العنوسه العامل التعليمي حيث أدى ارتفاع مستوى التعليم للسكان في الأردن لتأخر سن الزواج وخاصة عند الإناث في ضوء علو الأصوات المنادية بإعطاء المرأة كامل حقوقها بالتعليم، العمل واختيار الزوج إضافة لمشاركتها في الحياة السياسية ومناقشة قضياها تحت قبب البرلمانات وضمن مؤتمرات حقوق المرأة .
وبدوره أوضح أبو حوسه ضمن اختصاصه بعلم الاجتماع أن نسبة الإناث المتعلمة أصبحت تفوق الذكور وبالتالي انشغال الإناث بالتعليم والعمل عن الزواج في إشارة منه لحجم العنوسه مثلا بالجامعة الأردنية حيث تشكل النسبة في بعض الكليات 300 موظفة من اصل 500 غير متزوجات في العقود الرابعة من عمرهن وهذا يقاس على باقي قطاعات الجامعة حيث تقدر نسبة العوانس فيها بنحو 30% مرجعا السبب لظروف عملهن لساعات طويلة لا تناسب بالضرورة الحياة الزوجية لجميع فئات الشباب. 
وضمن ذات السياق أكد سرحان من خلال دراسات الجمعية ارتفاع نسبة الفتيات المتعلمات وبالتالي العاملات بالمجتمع بحيث اصبح للفتاه دخل محدد تعتمد فيه على نفسها وفي بعض الأسر قد تكون صاحبة المصدر الوحيد للدخل مما يجعل فكرة الزواج لديها ولدى أسرتها ضرورة غير ملحة على الأغلب عندما تتجاوز المرحلة المناسبة للزواج.
ولعل المؤشرات التعليمية بالرجوع لإحصائيات جمعية العفاف تشير أن نسبة الذكور الملتحقين بالتعليم في الفئة العمرية 15_19 سنة بنسبة 63,5% من إجمالي الذكور في الفئة العمرية نفسها سنة 1979 ارتفعت إلى 17,6 عام 2000، أما فيما يتعلق بالإناث وبنفس الفئة العمرية ارتفعت من 58,2% إلى 76,5% للفترة نفسها، وفيما يتعلق بالفئة العمرية 20_24 سنة فان نسبة الذكور الملتحقين بالتعليم من إجمالي الذكور بالفئة نفسها 14,2% سنة 1979 ارتفعت إلى 21,5 في الفترة الزمنية نفسها.

الأسرة أحد الأبواب الموصدة في وجهة الزواج:

ويأتي عامل الأسرة حاجز آخر يؤخر زواج الفتاه ويزيد حدة الظاهرة حيث تنبع مظاهره من العادات والتقاليد الاجتماعية التي تفرض على المتقدمين للزواج إما من قبل الأسرة أو الفتاه نفسها.
وفي ذلك أوضح الأشقر أن بعض الأسر تتبع نظام الزواج بالترتيب بحيث لا يتم زواج الأخت الصغرى قبل الكبرى مما يترتب على بعض الأسر الاحتفاظ بجميع بناتها لمجرد عدم زواج أكبرهن سنا، منوها لوجود عوامل أخرى تضيق دائرة الزواج مثل اشتراط الأسرة أن تناسب أفراد من ذات العائلة أو المستوى.
ويضيف المشكلة الأكبر تكمن حين تكون الفتاه مصدر الرفض لاشتراطها بعض الأمور فيمن تريد الزواج به كالغنى، التعليم والنسب معتبرا جميع تلك الأمور تعيق عملية الزواج في الوقت الذي يسر فيه الإسلام سبل الزواج ودعا لتجنب عوامله المنفرة. 

استطلاع للرأي: 

وضمن استطلاع لبعض آراء الفتيات غير المتزوجات في العقود الثالثة تقريبا من العمر أكدت عبير حجازي موظفة حكومية أن الزواج قديما كان لأجل الحسب والنسب أما حاليا يعتمد على المصلحة المادية بالدرجة الأولى، وتقول “أنا كفتاه عاملة جاوزت بعمري مرحلة الزواج المرغوبة لا أفكر بالارتباط حاليا كوني تعودت على الاستقلالية بكل شيء ويزعجني وجود شخص بعد هذا العمر يتحكم بمسار حياتي”.
وتضيف حجازي “أني قد ارغب بالزواج لسبب وحيد هو إنجاب طفل يشعرني بالأمومة” موضحة عدم رغبتها بالزواج ازدادت خلال السبع سنين الماضية من عمرها.
وعن تجربتها تقول حياة البنا “أتحدث بصفتي صاحبة تجربة (عانس) واعتبر أنها تجربة مخجلة وبغيضة لنا نحن العانسات، بل اننا لا نعترف أننا عوانس”، وتأكد البنا العنوسه كظاهرة تنتشر بصورة كبيرة بين الموظفات خاصة ذوات الرواتب العالية.
أما رجاء.ك قالت “تجاوزت الثلاثين من العمر ولو ترك الأمر لي لقبلت بمن يتقدم لكن أسرتي تشترط أن يحمل الشهادات العلمية ولديه المال والجاه”، وتضيف تقدم لخطبتي الكثير وحالي كما هو وأسرتي هي المسؤولة ولا أستطيع المجاهرة بذلك .

العامل النفسي الجزء الأهم للظاهرة: 

لا شك أن العوامل النفسية تعلب دورا هاما بحياة الفرد وتشكل أسباب حقيقية لزيادة ظاهرة العنوسة وعزوف الشباب عن الزواج، الدكتور محمود أبو دنون اختصاصي الأمراض النفسية أكد ضمن ندوة أقامتها جمعية العفاف أن العنوسة عند الرجل تختلف عن المرأة بكون الرجل قراره بيده ويستطيع طلب الزواج بأي عمر في حين الأنثى لا تستطيع ذلك إلا بمراحل عمريه معينة هي مرحلة الإنجاب.
ويشير أبو دنون أن العوامل النفسية المنفرة من الزواج تتركز بصورة أساسية على طبيعة شخصية الفرد ومدى توازنها فهناك شخصيات لا ترضى إلا بالشخص الكامل وأخرى مغرورة لا ترى غير نفسها إضافة للشخصيات الانطوائية والخجولة التي تتجنب الاختلاط بالآخرين وجميعها تؤدي لعدم الثقة بالنفس وتجعل نظرتهم للحياة سلبية وضيقة.
وحول المؤثرات النفسية الناجمة عن تلك العوامل أوضح أبو دنون أهمية الزواج للاستقرار النفسي والاجتماعي حين يشعر الفرد بذاته وقدرته على الاستمرار وبالتالي فان الإنسان المتوحد يكون اكثر عرضه للقلق، الانتحار، الهستيريا والإدمان على المؤثرات العقلية. 
مؤكدا أن الإناث اكثر عرضة للانحرافات الجنسية...........

----------


## شذى الياسمين

فعلا موضوع رائع ..
بس انا دايما بسمع ومن اكثرية الشباب انه ما رح يتزوج الا اذا كان معه سياره وعنده بيت وبحكيلك هدول اهم من العروس لانه العروس بتيجي بعدين ..
وبالنسبه ل زواج الاقارب انا شايفه انه خف هالايام كتير وانا وحده من المعارضين اله .. لانه اي مشكله بين الزوجين ممكن تكبر ومع تدخل الاهل تصير مشكله عائليه ..
فالواحد يريح راسه يتزوج حدا غريب منه بتعرف على ناس جديده ومنه بكون حافظ على العلاقه بين الاقارب ..
اشكرك هدوء عالموضوع واستمتعت كتير فيه ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> فعلا موضوع رائع ..
> بس انا دايما بسمع ومن اكثرية الشباب انه ما رح يتزوج الا اذا كان معه سياره وعنده بيت وبحكيلك هدول اهم من العروس لانه العروس بتيجي بعدين ..
> وبالنسبه ل زواج الاقارب انا شايفه انه خف هالايام كتير وانا وحده من المعارضين اله .. لانه اي مشكله بين الزوجين ممكن تكبر ومع تدخل الاهل تصير مشكله عائليه ..
> فالواحد يريح راسه يتزوج حدا غريب منه بتعرف على ناس جديده ومنه بكون حافظ على العلاقه بين الاقارب ..
> اشكرك هدوء عالموضوع واستمتعت كتير فيه ..


 
 
من الجميل جدا.. أن اراكِ هنا!

شكرا على مرورك  :Smile: 



التسويف والتأجيل منبوذ في كل عمل .. بدي وبدي وبدي وبالأخير يا ريت بعمل نص اللي خططله.. اكاد اجزم انو 50% من الشباب العوانس سببه الجهل الزائد بالايمان بالغيب لإنو لو بعرف الشب انو الزوجة بتيجي وبتيجي رزقتها معها ما كان حسبها هيك..

اوك الواحد بخطط لوقت معين .. بس مو لدرجة انو يعنس وبالاخير يوخد مواصفات اقل من اللي كان بدو اياها..

بنرجع وبنقول لو الشباب والبنات يتركوا هـ (الكبرة الفاضيه)!

----------


## هدوء عاصف

دعاء لمن تعسر عليه الزواج

 

اللهم اني اشهدك اني اشهد انك انت الواحد الأحد الفرد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد تقضي حاجتي وآنس وحدتي فرج كربتي اجعل لي رفيقا صالحا كي نسبحك كثيرا ونذكرك كثيرا فأنت لي بصير يا مجيب المضطر إذا دعاك احلل عقدتي آمن روعتي اللهي من لي ألجأ إليه إن لم ألجأ إلى الركن الشديد الذي إذا دعي أجاب هب لي زوجا أشعر معه بالمودة والرحمة و السكن فأنت على كل شيء قدير يا من قلت لشيء كن فيكون ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار وصلي اللهم على أشرف المرسلين محمد عليه الصلاة وافضل التسليم




ادعوا بهذا الدعاء عند اوقات الإجابة وبإذن الله سنتالوا مرادكم ويحقق الله لكم طلبكم ولكن ألحوا بدعائكم لان الله يحب العبد اللحوح

----------


## العالي عالي

**

*هذا هو الواقع الذي نعيشه*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> **
> 
> *هذا هو الواقع الذي نعيشه*


 

 

شكرا على مرورك عالي ..


واقع مؤلم  :Frown:

----------


## The Gentle Man

بدي اتجوز  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60): 

بس مش هلا  :Icon29:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> بدي اتجوز 
> 
> بس مش هلا


 

أخ لو تدري فيك بنت الشديفات ..  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## تاج النساء

يعني الموضوع حلو كتير وكتير ضحكني

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> يعني الموضوع حلو كتير وكتير ضحكني


 



أهلا بكِ  :Smile:

----------


## anoucha

انا الزواج ما بيهمني لابدي براد بيت ولا توم كروز بس معك حق يعني كل طرف حاطط شروط غريبة عجيبة الله يهدينا

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> انا الزواج ما بيهمني لابدي براد بيت ولا توم كروز بس معك حق يعني كل طرف حاطط شروط غريبة عجيبة الله يهدينا


 

حلو .. يا ريت كل البنات تكون هيك .. بس للأسف الواقع مختلف .. وايضا بالنسبة للشباب ..


شكرا لمرورك أنوشة نورتِ الموضوع  :Smile:

----------


## The Gentle Man

> أخ لو تدري فيك بنت الشديفات ..


 
وما تدري 

مش مهتم 


بما انه الي بحبها راضيه ومش معترضه خلص

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> وما تدري 
> 
> مش مهتم 
> 
> 
> بما انه الي بحبها راضيه ومش معترضه خلص


 

لا بس لإنه سمعت انها بتشتغل خطّابة بهالفترة  :Smile:

----------


## تاج النساء

وانا سمعت كمان (فلحة ومش عارفة مين عالدور صافين) على القافية  :04f8b3e14f:   :04f8b3e14f:   :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## The Gentle Man

> لا بس لإنه سمعت انها بتشتغل خطّابة بهالفترة


 
وتشتغل 

الي بيني وبين حبيبتي مش مستدعي خطابه  :Icon29:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

نعم انت وياه احكيلي مين بدو يخطب مين هدوء عاصف بدك تخطب جنتوله والا العكس

----------


## The Gentle Man

> نعم انت وياه احكيلي مين بدو يخطب مين هدوء عاصف بدك تخطب جنتوله والا العكس


 
لا ما حزرتي

انا بالنسه الي خاطب 

وهدوء مقري فاتحته

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]بدي ارجع 9 شهور للخلف واحيي هالموضوع ..بصراحة لإنو كتيرين بعانوا منه ..  :SnipeR (21): 

شو صار معكم مش ناويين تتجوزوا  :Big Grin: [/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ياالله هـ الموضوع شو حلو  :7anoon:

----------

